# Horizontal 3 rod holder or tree mast? Your opinions needed



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

About to get the trolling rod's and reels on order and need to get some rod holders to run the set up. Plan on running 6 rods. 2 planer 2 bouncers and 2 lead. Boat is a Alumacraft Dominator 185 Sport with the wide gunnels. Been looking at the Horizontal 3 rod trees and the vertical 3 rod masts from various manufacturers . I have a spot on both sides behind the windshield and in the back right beside the jump seats where I plan on mounting the plates to be able to switch depending on if I'm riding solo or not. Don't have any experience with either style , in the past just had them spread down the gunnel. Can only afford the one set, this boat has got me tapped out for awhile:yikes:. Any input on what style you like running the most and why would be appreciated. Thanks Tom


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I think if your going to run leadcore while trolling the lake, you will either need long rods for that or rod holders off the back of the boat or corners. The leadcore ( not sure why you would want to run it) can get in your way of bringing fish to the boat off boards depending on how far out and the baits you run. Triple trees are great for boards. holders on the gunnels for work better for bouncers. I've got 8 single mount holders on each side of my 18 ft C liner. There are times where I run nothing but bouncers without boards. That would be a bit tougher to do with triple trees. But most folks prefer triple trees.


----------



## Wishin' I'm Fishin' (Jan 26, 2009)

Check out www.fishinggreats.com, awesome product made here locally.


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks ebijack for the input. As far as the lead core is concerned, just something I wanted to have the experience with running different baits. That would be the reason I wanted to have two mounting plates, one for the back when running the lead.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

For your application the horizontal platform with adjustable holders will work better. The vertical trees specialty is running planers whether they be big boards or in lines. Horizontals are more versatile.


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm starting to think that as well but thought I'd seek some more experienced opinions. I'm leaning towards the horizontal threes but need a manufacture that makes one where you can have the third holder pointing straight back. Have looked at the Ciscos and they're nice but might need to get a second mortgage to buy'em..lol.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Berts, turn the "T" tree in the gunwale track, turn the holder in the tree. Note the holder under the fish's head.
Pointing straight back (But tilted up at this moment)


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks ESOX, 
Now theres an option I haven't thought of. So many different ways to do it. Get lost sometimes researching all the stuff.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

itsagr8day4fishing said:


> About to get the trolling rod's and reels on order and need to get some rod holders to run the set up. Plan on running 6 rods. 2 planer 2 bouncers and 2 lead. Boat is a Alumacraft Dominator 185 Sport with the wide gunnels. Been looking at the Horizontal 3 rod trees and the vertical 3 rod masts from various manufacturers . I have a spot on both sides behind the windshield and in the back right beside the jump seats where I plan on mounting the plates to be able to switch depending on if I'm riding solo or not. Don't have any experience with either style , in the past just had them spread down the gunnel. Can only afford the one set, this boat has got me tapped out for awhile:yikes:. Any input on what style you like running the most and why would be appreciated. Thanks Tom


Check a marine automated docks in harrison, poor boy rod trees I got track n trees 109 bucks a pair. They r just a as good as the rest. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Do a little bit at a time and wait till you have the money to do it right. You will end up want it right down the road so don't pinch pennies now. Once you drill holes they will always be there. 

I do not think the advice above about leadcore is correct. Don't know why you would run if off the corners. Most leadcore rods are about 8' long. I think my okuma leadcore rods are a bit shorter than that. 

I would mount my trees just behind the glass in the space you defined. These are for your boards. Farther back run your longer tracks. This gives you options down the road. It will also spread out the weight/stress across the track vs. running the 3 horizontal holder on a 6" track. Farther back is where you will run your bouncers. Somewhere in the middle you can add to divers to your spread.

So with a budget in mind I would place the tracks where they should go. Fill in the holders as time/money allows.


----------



## xbenx92713 (Mar 27, 2011)

get both. for inlines or big boards rod trees all the way, for dispy's horizontal. i have both on my boat and they both have a purpose but the rod trees get the most use in my boat. not to mention no line crossing or line hanging up on inlines with rod trees. get on a few peoples boats and see how you like the differences personally. if you put them on a track i would suggest a longer track than needed just incase you upgrade/add on in the future


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

2manyfish said:


> I do not think the advice above about leadcore is correct. Don't know why you would run if off the corners. Most leadcore rods are about 8' long.


Unless your sectioning your leadcore and using boards, how do you run yours? Typically when I have to run lead, I'll run one rod out the back since it will have 400+ feet of line out. (leader + lead). My reason for not running lead. PIA. Although there are days where is does work very well.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Sounds like you spool your reel full with core and let out the amount of colors for the depth you want. 
I don't splice in mono. I run different rods with different color counts. For example on the bay I might use 2 two color rods and 2 3 color rods. Run out the core and snap the inlines to the mono backer. Run you highest lines farthest from the boat. So run out your two color the three color on each side. Fish hits the outside rod will usually rise above the deeper line. When resetting the line run the board slack past your other lines and then accross. 

Its 30' per color so 400 ft of line would be roughly 13 colors and run about 55ft deep. 

Inside of the core on holders closer to the back of the boat I would run your quicker/deeper diving presentations. Divers, bouncers ect.


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like what I want to do 2manyfish. I know there's alot of factors and I'll be learning as I go. 3 colors(18lb) with mono backer figured would get me in the 15ft range about 90-100ft back. + or - depending on lures,speed ect. Also thought it would then give me the option of running it straight off the back or inline planers to the mono. Only plan on experimenting with two rods with the lead.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

You are correct. 4-5ft depth per color is a good rule of thumb. If you do any salmon fishing you may want to consider 27lb. I do not believe there is much difference in sink rates. 



itsagr8day4fishing said:


> Sounds like what I want to do 2manyfish. I know there's alot of factors and I'll be learning as I go. 3 colors(18lb) with mono backer figured would get me in the 15ft range about 90-100ft back. + or - depending on lures,speed ect. Also thought it would then give me the option of running it straight off the back or inline planers to the mono. Only plan on experimenting with two rods with the lead.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

